
Mobirise Best Website Maker v2.9.7 is out - Mobirise
https://mobirise.com
======
Mobirise
Mobirise Best Site Builder v2.9.7 is out!

What's new:

 _Menu:

Now you can change hamburger button color in parameters

_Slider:

Added 'Show Bullets' parameter

Added slide overlay

Added content alignment

 _Fixed Code Editor PHP code insertion

_ Minor fixes in "PurityM" theme

[https://mobirise.com](https://mobirise.com)

------
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN". From the landing page:

"Mobirise is free for both personal and commercial use. You can download and
use Mobirise for your own or client's websites without restrictions."

